# Smartphone Google chrome browser hijacks ?



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I do blame the forum, but I only really come onto the forum - but is there anyway to stop them?

I am sure they are related to Google Ads, it's weird and just seems to capture the whole page - I have started holding my finger down to stop a redirect and see what it is trying to go to, but in all honesty it seems to go to an actual redirect page, which is clearly the 'browser hack' - then crims, twits, twats and c-units pay to divert me to some other nonsense..

I don't seem to get these issues in the proper Google app... but I tend to still like old fashioned browsers instead of 'ask me anything' bullsh☆t

Is there some settings I can do that stops this kind of lunacy?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

StuartDB said:


> Is there some settings I can do that stops this kind of lunacy?


Try using another Chromium-based browser other than Google Chrome. In fact stop using Google apps (G-Mail, Waze, Google Drive, etc) for anything unless they're 'fake' accounts (i.e. don't allow Google to collect any personal information on you).

I used *Opera* for a while (and liked it) but gave up after some update issues. I now favor *Vivaldi*. Both do a better job of eliminating unwanted ads, pop-ups, redirects, etc. than Chrome

Vivaldi blocks tracking and won't allow Google's FloC (Federated Learning of Cohorts) to learn anything about you. 
For more info on FLoC see: What is Google's FLoC and how does it track you online

I recommend adding EFF's (Electronic Frontier Foundation) "Privacy Badger" plug-in to any browser you're using. I'd also suggest using Duck Duck Go as your default search tool since it doesn't track your queries. (Admittedly Google is better for complex / Boolean searches but I'd use it sparingly)

Typically I block all trackers and 3rd party ads (under privacy settings). I usually allow 1st party ads (helps support free sites) but will occasionally block everything and 'White list' specific sites if ads become too onerous.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Getting lots of reports of these. These bad ads seemed to be being served by our ad providers, but we have several that we use so we need to figure out which one.

Next time you get one, grab the url of the page you are on and paste it to me here. Should be able to use that to help track and get the provider to clean them out

Kevin


----------

